# Which TV



## bluezebra58 (Feb 21, 2016)

I have owned several RVs and they always came with a TV. My new one has none and I read a review by a guy who bought a TV at Costco and it didn't work on campground cable hook=ups. I don't anything about this. Does anyone know which TV works or doesn't? It's made for a 32 in. wall mount and has hook=ups and a DVD player next to it.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 21, 2016)

any new tv will work if connected correct.


----------



## LEN (Feb 25, 2016)

On all the newer TV's you need to scan for channels, this is the pits but don't know any other way.  I just installed two Samsung 32" in our RV and would recommend them and a reasonable price.
And set the type of incoming be it cable or OTA.

LEN


----------



## bluezebra58 (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks, I did exactly that!


----------

